# So Cal curly girls! Any Deva salons out there?



## athena123 (Feb 27, 2008)

I recently learned about a new method of cutting naturally curly hair called the Deva cut. Apparantly the stylist cuts your hair dry, slicing into each individual curl rather than the wet method where curly hair is cut all at once then left to "spring back" to it's natural length. I'd like to try a Deva cut but having a hard time finding salons that offer this, any ideas local girls? \

TIA!

Athena


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

DevaConcepts
click on "find a salon" and try a search!






 hth!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 7, 2008)

When I lived in Huntington Beach, it was relatively easy to get to the Vidal Sassoon Academy for haircut; I've always gotten great results there and even if they don't treat each curl group on an individual basis, Vidal Sassoon has always shown respect for my curl. I've had too many stylists in the past try to talk me into straightening my hair now why the hell! would I want to do that?  Now that I'm living inland, it's much more an excursion to get to downtown Santa Monica so I was very happy to find a salon not too far away from me with a Deva trained stylist. 

My appt. was yesterday; the stylist was very good, taking the time to explain the process and giving me new tips I'd never heard of to manage curly hair. The biggest challenge for naturally curly hair is frizz prevention. She recommended using a t-shirt or cotton diapers to dry my hair after the shower and sure enough, she actually used cotton diapers to blot my hair dry after she cut it dry going into each "curl group"  then shampooed/conditioned afterwards [with Deva products]. I have to admit it looked great immediately after, but it'll take me a few days to see how my hair falls after the cut. Crossing my fingers I'll like it! Still not sure about the T-shirt thing, today I used my standard terry turban.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The t shirt thing works! I use it with a technique called 'plopping' or 'plunking' and my waves come out great afterward!
Naturallycurly.com: Where curls come to life!
Demo Videos-Curl-Enhancing Styling Products-Moisturizing Conditioners
^other great how-tos besides how to plunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to hear how you like your cut once you get to play with it a bit!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i don't remember if i told you about this guy or not, but he's on ninth street in downtown...he always cuts my hair dry, and he always does a phenomenal job. my hair's naturally curly (not quite to the extent of yours, but pretty close) so he never wets it before he cuts it. you should check him out sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's amazing with colour, too, if you're ever interested!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ooh kimmy, can  you PM me and let me know how to reach this guy? I'm planning to go dark red with highlights and lowlights for summer and not sure if I'll wanna go all the way to Santa Monica for that. 

dreamergirl, I'm liking my cut one week later. The curls have just sprung to life! I don't have any cloth diapers hangin' around but the last week I've been using my favorite sleepshirt [made from bamboo fiber, softer than cotton] to dry my hair with. So far so good; as long as I don't disturb my curls while they dry, the frizzes have stayed away. I'll have to see how well this works in the humidity before I'm completely convinced, but I have to admit to seeing a difference. Thanks for the tip!


----------

